# crossbow scope / arrows help



## sergio380 (Dec 13, 2008)

I want to replace my scope on my barnett predator crossbow. Dont know whats a good scope to buy? Also found easton premium aluminum arrows at academy for a penny. thats right! 1 cent for a box of 6. bought all 3 boxes. whats the diffirence in carbon or aluminum? should i stick to carbon arrows? thanks for any help!


----------



## Franklin (Oct 7, 2005)

Any crossbow scope by Hawke, anywhere from 80.00-240.00. They are all good.
The Arrows are for a crossbow?? 2219's?? You may need a heavy head to get your F.O.C. up, depends if they have a brass or alum. insert. Make sure that they have the correct nock for your bow, too.
Alum. bends, carbon breaks, each has its fans. For that price I'd be a big fan.


----------



## sergio380 (Dec 13, 2008)

they have aluminum inserts with the right nock. 22" arrow are needed so i looked them up and found out these arrows are preety good for hunting and range in price 60 to 70 bux a dozen. so i got a steal of a deal. just the scope isn't adjusting right. i move it sometimes 5 clicks,sometimes 10 or more and still shoots in the same spot:hairout:. well thanks for the info and i check that scope out. i dont think academy will just take the scope back. thanks again!


----------

